# Antique Mall #5



## Santa's Workshop (May 16, 2011)

Got this over the weekend for $10. The tote is broken but otherwise intact (I think--I'm still a novice). 





















Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Santa's Workshop said:


> Got this over the weekend for $10. The tote is broken but otherwise intact (I think--I'm still a novice).


Broken totes are not unusual. Sometimes due to too much force, sometimes the wood just cracks over time.

The blade is longer than the lateral adjustment lever which is very good. It means the blade has not had too much metal removed by sharpening.

You should expect to need to sharpen any purchase.

All the hardware seems intact and if the casting does not have major issues you got a good deal for $10. Well done. :thumbsup:

My latest restore has my details on making a tote. In this case I was trying to get the best looking grain in the tote.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/plane-restore-round-4-a-48338/index3/

Timetestedtools also has a detailed step-by-step on making a tote.

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/?s=make+tote


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a good deal, it looks to be in pretty good condition. 

Just a note on the tote  If you don't want to make a new one - or if you can't wait for a new one to try the plane, many times they will glue together quite well. Don't do any sanding on the glue surfaces, just add copious amounts of glue and clamp together - wipe off excess and you're good to go.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

+1 for Tim's comments. I had a busted up tote. A little wood glue and a clamp fixed it up as good as new.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

that looks like a really nice plane. it'll clean up really well.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

That should clean up nice. I'd use epoxy on the tote and put it back together. Sand it and it will be as good as new. If you look on my blog Dave posted it shows how to check the angle of the bolt. The angle varied when they tapped it and that caused the tote to break some times. They would even bend the bolt to make up for the variation.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Dave I think your right about the angle of the bolt I`ve seen more than my fair share of bolts that where bent.

But my own experience has shown me that the breaks in the tote are all,more or less the same place and this is caused by the plane being dropped. The plane landing on the same place on the top horn and the stress fracture being more or less in the same place. Billy


----------



## Santa's Workshop (May 16, 2011)

I've got to get busy! I now have six planes in some stage of clean up.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Santa's Workshop said:


> I've got to get busy! I now have six planes in some stage of clean up.


Yes, what are you waiting for. :laughing:

We also need to see some pictures. :icon_smile:


----------



## Santa's Workshop (May 16, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Santa's Workshop (May 16, 2011)

I meant to note with the photo that the adjusting nut is missing...


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Santa's Workshop said:


> I meant to note with the photo that the adjusting nut is missing...


I think the adjustment wheel and screw are missing. Drat. I hate when the planes are missing parts, or have wrong parts. :thumbdown:

FYI, yours is going to be the left hand threaded wheel/screw.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

looks like you might be missing a tote as well


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

timetestedtools said:


> looks like you might be missing a tote as well


If this is the plane in the initial post, the tote was present, but broken. I expect it was removed for the picture.

Worse case is to make a new tote. Much easier than making the adjustment wheel or screw.


----------



## Santa's Workshop (May 16, 2011)

Yep. Same plane with the broken tote removed for repairs.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

